# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  الصبر   والصﻻة

## ابو همام

*#الصبر 
قال عمر  بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه   :لو  ان  الصبر  والشكر  بعيران   ماباليت  ايهما  ركبت 
قال على بن طالب رضى الله عنه  :  اعلموا  ان  الصبر  من اﻻمور  بمنزلة  الراس  من الجسد ،  واذا فارق الراس الجسد فسد الجسد  ، واذا  فارق  الصبر اﻻمور  فسدت  اﻻمور 
وقال ايضا :  الدهر  يومان  يوم ليك   ويوم  عليك  فاذا كان لك فﻻ تبطر   واذا  كان  عليك  فاصبر  
قال عبدالله بن  مسعود رضى الله  عنه :  الايمان نصفان  نصف صبر ونصف  شكر 
قال ابو حاتم رحمه الله :  الصبر  جماع اﻻمر،  نظام  الحزم  ،دعامة العفل ، بذرة  الخير ، وحيلة من  ﻻحيلة له .
#الصﻻة 
قال عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله  عنه  ان الرجل  ليشيب  عارضا فى اﻻسﻻم   وما اكمل  لله  تعالى صﻻة  ،،قيل و كيف ذلك ؟
قال :  ﻻيتم  ركوعها   وسجودها  وخشوعها  وتواضعه  واقباله على الله  فيها 
قال  عبد الله بن مسعود رضى الله  عنه  :من لم تأمره  صﻻته  بالمعروف  وتنهيه عن المنكر  لم يزدد بها  من الله  اﻻ بعدا 
وقال ايضا  : من سمع المنادى ولم يجب  لم يرد به خير ا 
قال سلمان الفارسى  رضى الله  عنه  : الصﻻة مكيال  من وفى وفى له ،ومن طفف  فقد علمتم  ماقال الله تعالى فى المطفيفين 
قال  الحسن  :  كل صﻻة  ﻻيحضر فيها  القلب  فهى الى العقوبه اسرع .
{واستعينوا  بالصبر  والصﻻة  انها  لكبيرة  اﻻ على الخاشعين }
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*جزيت خيرا" وبوركت
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*ساصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبرى
ساصبر حتى يأذن الله فى امرى
ساصبر حتى يعلم الصبر اننى صابرا
على شيئ امر من الصبر  . .

مشكور جدا ابوهمااااااااااام 
وجزاااااااااااااك الله كل خير
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزاك الله كل خير الحبيب ابو همام



تسلم حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

جزيت خيرا" وبوركت



يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

ساصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبرى
ساصبر حتى يأذن الله فى امرى

ساصبر حتى يعلم الصبر اننى صابرا
على شيئ امر من الصبر  . .

مشكور جدا ابوهمااااااااااام 
وجزاااااااااااااك الله كل خير



بارك الله  فيك
                        	*

----------

